
Interview with a Suicider - dylan_wright
https://medium.com/@dylan_wright/interview-with-a-suicider-2bcdd5173a59
======
masonic
This is beyond offensive; this is _sick_.

 _Medium_ 's choice to host such content on their platform is, unfortunately,
unsurprising.

~~~
idDriven
I also wanted to mention that there is a direct correlation between income
inequality and suicide rate, I'm also of the opinion that the 'opioid
epidemic' in the United States is also a reflection of this.
[https://theconversation.com/why-is-suicide-on-the-rise-in-
th...](https://theconversation.com/why-is-suicide-on-the-rise-in-the-us-but-
falling-in-most-of-europe-98366)

------
towaway1138
Joking about suicide is iffy. Joking about suicide without being even slightly
funny is awful.

